# HIIT on CKD?



## McBain (Jun 11, 2009)

Been on a CKD diet for only around five days now. So far it has been good! I tend to favour HIIT when doing cardio but have been told that SSCV is the way to go.

I don't have muh time at the gym and only have about 90 mins to complete weights and cardio. So walking along on the treadmill for an hour is not really an option. I like to keep my cardio to about 30 mins and have an hour on weights.

Would the little 30 second frantic bursts of cardio in HIIT eat in to muscle that much?


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

you will only find out by trying it yourself... just give it a go and see


----------



## Bashy (Jun 16, 2010)

Was told the same thing mate, I struggled to do any HIIT while on a keto diet. 30 mins should be plenty tho. Keep bringing your heart rate up and down just do it on a smaller scale. every 2 mins bring it up a little for a minute then go back down.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Do both the HIIT and CKD.


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

hackskii said:


> Do both the HIIT and CKD.


Wouldn't HiiT bring a risk of hypoglycemia if done towards the end of the keto week, before the refeed?


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

No, ketones are being used for fuel.

Glycogen stores will have been depleted days ago.


----------



## coflex (May 10, 2010)

max time for hiit cardio is 20mins imo....more than this and you're gonna start releasing cortisol in a big way.


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

hackskii said:


> Do both the HIIT and CKD.


+1



engllishboy said:


> Wouldn't HiiT bring a risk of hypoglycemia if done towards the end of the keto week, before the refeed?





hackskii said:


> No, ketones are being used for fuel.
> 
> Glycogen stores will have been depleted days ago.


One of the main reasons for doing HIIT IMHO is the AMPK activation, which leads to a vast range of metabolic benefits. The activation comes from rapid, massive energy drops in the cell and I suspect, an inability of the body to keep up with energy demands. Pushing oneself to failure on HIIT is the optimum goal IMO.

J


----------



## McBain (Jun 11, 2009)

Well I have been doing HIIT on CKD and so far so good. It gives me a good energy boost after the work out has finished. which is nice when you are feeling as dead as a dog on no carbs :-D


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

hackskii said:


> No, ketones are being used for fuel.
> 
> Glycogen stores will have been depleted days ago.


Heh. I was always told not to do HiiT when on a Low/No carb diet because of the hypo risk. You learn something new everyday. Cheers. :thumbup1: :beer:


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Well, yah the problem here is with HIIT you are using alot of energy that normally comes from carbs.

But, if one uses that logic, lifting weights burns mostly carbs too, so why is it not bad for lifting weights on a keto diet, yet it is a no no with HIIT?

How do you go hypo when you are burning ketones for fuel?

I dont see a problem with HIIT and keto but im sure others will.

I dont lose strength on a keto diet, but I do lose stamina.

I dont train for hours either, I always train short amounts of time and go home.


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

If a person is not ill (or has some congenital metabolic disorder), is not playing with insulin or meds that could block the effect of catecholamines, then any hypo they experience may feel a little bad, but is not going to be life threatening. The body has several systems in place to prevent blood glucose dropping too low.

As I mentioned previously, rapid use of energy is a good thing, and makes your body adapt to greater stresses in the future.

J


----------



## Taylor01 (Mar 28, 2008)

I got much better results doing HIIT on keto than SSCV. And i didn't nearly die of boredom either.


----------

